# ripetere "di"



## Swisser

Salve a tutti,
in questa frase, posso utilizzare solamente un "di"?
( la frase è tratta da una mia analisi di un libro)
"Fabula e intreccio non coincidono, poichè vi è la presenza di alcune analessi e (di) brevi digressioni." Posso lasciare la frase senza il secondo di??

- Swisser.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Secondo me, no, non puoi.


----------



## Swisser

Cioé, devo utilizzare il secondo di?


----------



## VogaVenessian

Swisser said:


> Cioé, devo utilizzare il secondo di?


Sì.


----------



## francisgranada

Mi pare che ci sia una piccola differenza nel significato:

"... vi è la presenza di alcune analessi e brevi digressioni" - alcune si riferisce sia a "analessi" sia a "brevi  digressioni"
"... vi è la presenza di alcune analessi e di brevi digressioni" - alcune si riferisce solo a "analessi"  

Che ne dite?


----------



## Swisser

Io intendo dire che ci sono sia alcune analessi e sia alcune digressioni. Francisgranada, hai centrato proprio la questione, grazie.
Quindi é giusta la mia frase originaria?


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me grammaticalmente sì, oppure puoi anche ripetere la parola _alcune _("...di alcune analessi e di alcune brevi digressioni ...", se è veramente questo che vuoi dire).                    

Comunque, apettiamo le opinioni dei madrelingua ...


----------



## Swisser

No, ma il mio dilemma é quello di non ripetere "di"
Posso dire ".....di alcune analessi e brevi digressioni"?


----------



## francisgranada

Non so dire altro, solo quello che avevo detto prima, quindi aspettiamo la opnione degli altri ... "Normalmente" la preposizione "di" si deve ripetere (p.e. di pane, di mele e di uova ...).


----------



## Swisser

Si, ma questo é un'altro contesto.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Swisser.
Se il tuo problema è relativo alla grammaticalità della presenza o meno del secondo _di_, direi che in realtà non sussiste. Dalla Grammatica di Serianni [VIII,1]: «Una sola preposizione regge abitualmente più aggiunti in successione: "un signore che non avevano visto mai, piccolo, _con gli_ occhiali, _i _capelli tagliati corti e _l'_aria della persona intelligente". La preposizione può essere ripetuta ogni volta che la chiarezza lo richieda oppure per sottolineare un concetto: "non mi si esca fuori _con _la servilità, _con _la viltà, _con _l'ignoranza e _con _simili frasi fatte"».


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Necs. Quindi, secondo te, la mia "osservazione" (post 5#) è accettabile o no?


----------



## Swisser

Ma é giusto anche non ripetere "di", giusto?


----------



## olaszinho

Swisser said:


> Sì, ma questo è un'altro contesto.



"Ma è giusto anche non ripetere "di", giusto?"

Direi proprio di sì: grammaticalmente, l'omissione della preposizione "di" non è da considerarsi scorretta, come ha ben esemplificato Necsus.


----------



## Necsus

Puoi fare come preferisci. 
@Francis: a mio avviso, sia che tu metta od ometta il _di_, o che ripeta o meno _alcune_, le 'brevi digressioni' rimangono comunque _alcune_.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ... a mio avviso, sia che tu metta od ometta il _di_, o che ripeta o meno _alcune_, le 'brevi digressioni' rimangono comunque _alcune_.


Ho capito (almeno credo ...). Insomma, secondo quello che dici, la preposizione "di", anche se assente, si presuppone (sottintende). Quindi la sua presenza o assenza è una "mera" questione stilistica e non cambia il significato.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, ma ti rispondevo in  merito alla tua osservazione del post #5, dicendo che in realtà questo succede anche per _alcune,_ perché sia che venga espresso o meno, anche le digressioni sono comunque alcune. Quindi avremo:
"Fabula e intreccio non coincidono, poiché vi è la presenza di alcune analessi e (di) (alcune) brevi digressioni".


----------



## francisgranada

Sì, cioè in questo caso anche le digressioni sono "alcune". Ma dal punto di vista della costruzione della frase mi pare che "alcune" si riferisca logicamente alla prima espressione. Per esempio "nella presenza di alcuni testimoni e di giudici" per me significa che i giudici c'erano tutti invece i testimoni solo alcuni. (Benché forse in questo caso sarebbe meglio dire  "nella presenza dei giudici e di alcuni testimoni").


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Per esempio "alla presenza di alcuni testimoni e di giudici" per me significa che i giudici c'erano tutti invece i testimoni erano solo alcuni.


No, per me significa che ci sono alcuni testimoni e _alcuni _giudici. Per indicare che ci sono tutti i giudici previsti dovresti dire "alla presenza di alcuni testimoni e *dei *giudici".


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Necs e grazie per la tua pazienza  . 



> ... "alla presenza di alcuni testimoni e *dei *giudici" ...


Sì, infatti sarà questo il motivo perché avevo scritto intuitivamente anch'io (tra parentesi, post #18):  "... *dei* giudici e di alcuni testimoni". 

"alla presenza" invece di "nella presenza": un mio eterno dilemma  ... Dopo un po' di esitazione ho lasciato/scelto "nella" ... (se no ci fossero milioni di esempi per "nella presenza" su internet, allora la vita sarebbe un po' più facile  ...)


----------



## l'erba del vicino

francisgranada said:


> Mi pare che ci sia una piccola differenza nel significato:
> 
> "... vi è la presenza di alcune analessi e brevi digressioni" - alcune si riferisce sia a "analessi" sia a "brevi  digressioni"
> "... vi è la presenza di alcune analessi e di brevi digressioni" - alcune si riferisce solo a "analessi"
> 
> Che ne dite?



Concordo in pieno con questo!


----------

